# Early Ovulation on clomid?



## CanAmFam

im on my first round of clomid. my CD14 ultrasound is thursday with possible IUI on saturday. 

today i woke up with a lot of EWCM and im now starting to worry that im going to ovulate spontaneously, early. 
im going to use my OPKs all week just to try to see something but, is this a normal thing on clomid?

what im afraid of is ovulating early and trying to take advantage of it naturally, but at my ultrasound if i dont have the follicles im supposed to, ill be instantly put on provera to stat a new cycle. i wouldn't want to make it a habit to continue to ovulate early and waste cycles. my ultra sounds are always scheduled on day 14, so would we just keep going until i didnt ovulate until later on?

i plan to call my FS if i get a positive OPK soon i know OPK's can be wishy washy when you are on clomid so im not sure what he will say.

also need to mention that today is the last day that me and my husband are allowed to BD, we have male factor and he wanted him saved up from today onward until saturday for the possible IUI. i guess im just wondering how long does EWCM hang around? this is my first time dealing with that.


----------



## hollyw79

Well, EWCM can last a few days- it depends on the individual. You can definitely ovulate early- especially when on Clomid- it can make you early OR late.. so it's possible. I would start OPK'ng immediately. I know for me~ this is my first month with Clomid and had my IUI on Thursday- I only had ONE day of EWCM and that was literally the same part of the day I got my positive OPK- went in for the IUI the next morning. Each cycle is unique though~ and just because you ovulate early with it this month~ doesn't mean it will be the same next month. OPK's are only wishy washy when you use them too soon after coming off Clomid- generally 2-3 days after they may be inaccurate- but if it's been longer than that since your last dose- I'd say they are pretty accurate- especially in conjunction with the EWCM, you know? I remember reading a girl ovulated on cd9 with Clomid.. she had taken Clomid days 3-7... so yes, it's possible! Best of luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

btw- I think that is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too long to go without BD'ng and will actually HURT your chances ..my DH had a low sperm count and low morphology- and my doc said 24 hrs to abstain.. and we actually only abstained like 18-20~ and his sperm count was more than TWICE what it was after BD'ng EVERY DAY STRAIGHT for 9 days.. and AFTER the wash too... I don't know how much merit I hold in abstaining that long. It's just my opinion- but going more than 4 days or so leaves more dead/abnormal sperm in there.. Of course, I am not your doctor- but it's amazing how different 2 doctors can be... I just know that after pumping DH with vitamins, no drinking, and daily BD'ng- his numbers were BEYOND better!


----------



## Scamp

Hey hun,
Yeah I ovulated on day 11 with clomid. Can you not ring and see if they can fit you in today or tomorrow?
x


----------



## CanAmFam

thanks for the info!

i did a n OPK today and it is negative. i was wondering, if they are doing chemical trigger, would it matter? can you ovulate naturally and then ovulate again with the trigger? (does that even work or make sense? im pretty sure it doesnt)

i will immediately call the doctor if i get a Positive OPK. 

as for abstaining, i think it has to do with the sperm analysis too. since this is our first round, the doctor is using our IUI sperm as analysis sperm, too. Though i could be very wrong as to why that is the reason. 


im just HOPING that things go more on the doctors schedule, at least for this round of trying. 

my OBGYN also said that abstaining doesnt really make a difference unless you have very low counts. and if they saw low counts on just a regular sample they would just make you re do it. My husband has been doing a good job of actually taking his vitamins which i know is a big part of it, but i also know that it takes a good 3 months to get a new batch of sperm in there so it wont have a big affect on his current 'load'.

i wish this was more easy and straight forward. do A and B to accomplish C.

blarg!


----------



## hollyw79

That does make sense what you're asking if you can ovulate on your own before the trigger.. but I don't think you can twice.. I don't know.. good question!!! You should definitely go with the first ovulation even if it happens naturally... 

I understand the reasoning with the low sperm count- but my DH has that and abstaining didn't help or hurt- I *truly* feel staying active has contributed to the improved numbers as well. I will say- if you abstain and his numbers are still low- UNDOUBTEDLY - the next time- DON'T abstain. I just know we didn't and his numbers were still much, much better... praying it works on the first try for us both of course! :winkwink:


----------



## Scamp

I'm not sure you can ovulate twice but might be something to ask next time you see the fs. I think once the follies have gone that's it for the cycle:shrug:
x


----------



## CanAmFam

ill definitely ask the doctor on thursday. im sure he will tell me to stop stressing out and worrying. 

i think because this is our first time around with this, im trying to follow all of my instructions. ill loosen up a bit next month if i havent been successful :) of course, that means that we actually get to the IUI stage this week... 
there is a very high likely hood that i have strep right now too so my husband wants to stay away with a 40 foot pole. he just got over being terribly sick, im still some what sick and not the strep. blech.

i love cold season working with children... 

if i get an answer about the ovulating, ill post it!


----------



## hollyw79

:flower: DEFINITELY don't stress. I know what you mean about following all of the instructions to a tee~ I know I raised a few eyebrows @ my own ~ especially being on here and reading all of the different options and different instructions. I just had not heard of abstaining that long or read that anywhere either.. max I read was like 2-3 days ... just seems a smidgen long. 

And that totally stinks that you are sick! I hope you feel better and that DH stays nice and healthy too! Keep pumping the vitamin C! :winkwink:

After Friday~ you'll be in the lovely 2ww with me!! :happydance:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi! I am on cd13 with possible IUI on Thursday or Friday. My first cycle of Clomid I ovulated on cd18 and that was because I got the trigger shot. Supposedly you will ovulate five days after finishing your last pill. It's good that you are still having EWCM. Clomid can change your cm so that it is not hospitable for sperm. Good luck!


----------



## CanAmFam

so the question, i asked. 

and yes, you can 'ovulate twice' with a trigger. i was told however, they would not do it, and would just leave it up to natural intercourse to see if it worked. the trigger would do more harm than good.

he also explained what the screen would look like to indicate that i has ovulated early,- patches of fluid openings etc. he said i hadnt and it was showing no signs of any near ovulation.

as for my ovulation back pains, they were my kidneys! ive been sick and my body is just falling apart. it did feel like my kidneys honestly, since ive had them shut down before after an extended period on medication but it feels so similar to ovulation pains. time to drink lots of water, sleep and no salt! heh.

and our next course of action is a bump in clomid, and also being puton an immunosuppressant... which ill start anotehr thread about! good luck to both of oyu and your tww's! looks like early november for me at earliest for a baby.


----------



## hollyw79

Well, that's interesting to know that you can ovulate twice. Makes sense that they would leave it up to natural intercourse at that point too. 

I'm sorry to hear about your kidneys :( OUCH! Definitely take it easy and drink lots!!! :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

congratulations BTW on your BFP! :)


----------



## hollyw79

Awww. thanks!! I hope you get yours this month!!! :) Fx'd!!


----------

